# Holus into exitus omne



## villagras

Amigos, por favor necesito saber si esta frase es latin y si lo es ,¿ pueden darme la traduccion?
Gracias a todos


----------



## Anne345

Holus : a col 
into : no sentido
exitus : una salida 
omne : para todo 

no sentido !


----------



## villagras

¿Quieres decir que la frase no tiene sentido?


----------



## jazyk

Yo tampoco le veo sentido alguno.  Jazyk


----------



## villagras

¿creen que sea necesario que les envie el contexto en donde aparecen dichas palabras?


----------



## jazyk

No. Y olvídalas. Están jugando contigo si te están mandando esas cosas sin sentido.


Jazyk


----------

